# Yamaha introduces ebike line up



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Guessing Kawasaki and Honda will be joining soon.

https://www.motorcyclistonline.com/yamaha-introduces-new-line-electric-assist-bicycles


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

tahoebeau said:


> Guessing Kawasaki and Honda will be joining soon


If the assumption is that all of Yamaha's competitors in unrelated markets will we making e-bikes soon, then I'm going to wait for the Steinway & Sons e-bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Kawasaki has one. But I’m thinking you’re trying to go after a different angle? No? If that’s the case your wrong. This clearly dictates a motorcycle company is producing a bicycle.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Kawasaki has one.


Guess I could of searched for that before I posted. I am curious about Honda given they already have experience with DH mtbs and their strong motor sports background.

Looks like Honda had a commuter type ebike in 2012 but not sure if they ever produced it for sale.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone know what singletrack e-bike legality is in Japan?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

EricTheDood said:


> If the assumption is that all of Yamaha's competitors in unrelated markets will we making e-bikes soon, then I'm going to wait for the Steinway & Sons e-bike.


OTOH, I'd rather have a Yamaha piano than a Steinway.

Yamaha's e-bike aspirations have been known for years. This move by them is utterly unsurprising. I'll bet it will be a very competent bike. What I wonder is...where are they going to sell them? Bike shops or Yamaha motorsports dealers? Or both? Will my motorcycle/snowmobile/quad dealer have to start looking for bike mechanics?


----------



## BigTFlyer (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh man, I hope this happens!


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

From everything I've read, Yamaha bicycles will be sold in select bicycle stores, not motorsports dealers.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

FWIW, lots of e-bikes are now sold in outdoor/hunting stores like Cabela's. People use them like ATVs to hunt/fish/etc (typically they are fatbikes with considerable rack/cargo carrying equipment). I would not be at all surprised to see this type of bike at your neighborhood ATV/moto/sled dealer. They'll have different graphics and different marketing but there's certainly a market for them outside of traditional bike shops. 

-Walt


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> From everything I've read, Yamaha bicycles will be sold in select bicycle stores, not motorsports dealers.


That's what I was told by my local Yamaha dealer. They won't be selling them. Their impression of the lineup is that's it's similar to Trek's...from old folks on paved trails to shredders on the singletrack.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yamaha had a sizeable booth at Sea Otter which fit right in with their typical presence at Laguna Seca being the site of MotoGP at one time and WSBK. They had their eBikes there and I spoke with the rep for some time. Reality is, Yamaha actually invented the eBike but has had no North American presence till now. They were good looking bikes, too. I bleed Yamaha Blue so if went out of my mind and I had to buy an ebike, it would be a Yamaha.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is Yamaha's share of the ebike market these days? My Mum has a Giant hybrid e-bike with a Yamaha motor which seems to work well but while I hear a lot about Bosch, I can't remember seeing much of Yamaha recently.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

JohnMcL7 said:


> What is Yamaha's share of the ebike market these days? My Mum has a Giant hybrid e-bike with a Yamaha motor which seems to work well but while I hear a lot about Bosch, I can't remember seeing much of Yamaha recently.


https://global.yamaha-motor.com/business/e-bike-systems/brands/
And of those brands, Haibike in the US has a Yamaha drive system for about any kind of biking, commuter, mountain or fat.


----------

